# Door dash deactivation policies?



## JDoey

can you be deactivated for deleting scheduled shifts? Anyone know. I always schedule 5-8 pm but after 2 Amazon flex shifts a lot of times im just too tired to do it so I delete the dd shift. 

Been going like this for a couple weeks. 

Anyone know about deactivating policies?


----------



## nighthawk398

I dropped door dash after getting into Amazon 
Food delivery bites


----------



## JDoey

nighthawk398 said:


> I dropped door dash after getting into Amazon
> Food delivery bites


Yea, but it's an extra 100-200$/wk on top of Amazon


----------



## uberboy1212

JDoey said:


> can you be deactivated for deleting scheduled shifts? Anyone know. I always schedule 5-8 pm but after 2 Amazon flex shifts a lot of times im just too tired to do it so I delete the dd shift.
> 
> Been going like this for a couple weeks.
> 
> Anyone know about deactivating policies?


You can be deactivated for canceling too many shifts. I dont htink it counts against you if you cancel 24+ hours in advance


----------



## JDoey

uberboy1212 said:


> You can be deactivated for canceling too many shifts. I dont htink it counts against you if you cancel 24+ hours in advance


Okay, cause I've cancelled like 10 shifts this week.

What about ending a dash early? When it gets slow i end early


----------



## uberboy1212

JDoey said:


> Okay, cause I've cancelled like 10 shifts this week.
> 
> What about ending a dash early? When it gets slow i end early


Im not exactly sure what their policy is but I have done it many times and havent heard anything from them about it


----------



## JDoey

uberboy1212 said:


> Im not exactly sure what their policy is but I have done it many times and havent heard anything from them about it


But they warn you about deleting shifts? Before the axe? Cause I guess I'll stop scheduling shifts and just use the "dash now" option from now on.


----------



## uberboy1212

JDoey said:


> But they warn you about deleting shifts? Before the axe? Cause I guess I'll stop scheduling shifts and just use the "dash now" option from now on.


Whenever I try to delet a shift under 24 hours, a warning will pop up asking me if I am sure and that it could negatively affect me. When I cancel a shift 24+ hours in advance no warnings pop up.


----------



## JDoey

uberboy1212 said:


> Whenever I try to delet a shift under 24 hours, a warning will pop up asking me if I am sure and that it could negatively affect me. When I cancel a shift 24+ hours in advance no warnings pop up.


Oh? That doesn't happen on my app


----------



## Robert finnly

nighthawk398 said:


> I dropped door dash after getting into Amazon
> Food delivery bites


How can i get into amazon i live in Philly


----------



## uberboy1212

JDoey said:


> Oh? That doesn't happen on my app


Maybe it's different now. I last dashed about 6 weeks ago


----------



## Woohaa

Robert finnly said:


> How can i get into amazon i live in Philly


Google "Amazon Flex" and search for the sign up page but don't know if it's in Philly.


----------



## KMANDERSON

JDoey said:


> can you be deactivated for deleting scheduled shifts? Anyone know. I always schedule 5-8 pm but after 2 Amazon flex shifts a lot of times im just too tired to do it so I delete the dd shift.
> 
> Been going like this for a couple weeks.
> 
> Anyone know about deactivating policies?


I delete them all the time.They use to deactivate you.But slowdown on the deactivation threats.They are scared of being sued.


----------



## JDoey

KMANDERSON said:


> I delete them all the time.They use to deactivate you.But slowdown on the deactivation threats.They are scared of being sued.


Yea I've been using it when I can and not when I can't and nothing yet.

Right now they're doing a guarantee per hour. You have to accept and complete at least one delivery.

Has anyone accepted one and then left their market place while still online so they don't get any deliveries lol?

Do you still get paid? Let's say if you goto a buddies house 20 miles west of your market and remain online.


----------



## KMANDERSON

JDoey said:


> Yea I've been using it when I can and not when I can't and nothing yet.
> 
> Right now they're doing a guarantee per hour. You have to accept and complete at least one delivery.
> 
> Has anyone accepted one and then left their market place while still online so they don't get any deliveries lol?
> 
> Do you still get paid? Let's say if you goto a buddies house 20 miles west of your market and remain online.


I think you have to one delivery and then all of them,then you can get your guarantees.


----------



## JDoey

KMANDERSON said:


> I think you have to one delivery and then all of them,then you can get your guarantees.


So, leaving my market area and making myself the farthest driver away from the restaurants being ordered from after I make my one delivery you don't think it disqualifies me from collecting the guarantee money?


----------



## PrestonT

JDoey said:


> Okay, cause I've cancelled like 10 shifts this week.
> 
> What about ending a dash early? When it gets slow i end early


Cancelling dashes and ending early affect your ability to schedule early, which for me is huge because it is the only way I can get the hours I want. I suppose if you cancelled TOO MANY shifts they could deactivate, but their deactivation policy states that they will deactivate you over too many deliveries accepted and then unassigned (low Completion Rate).



JDoey said:


> So, leaving my market area and making myself the farthest driver away from the restaurants being ordered from after I make my one delivery you don't think it disqualifies me from collecting the guarantee money?


I think the guarantee requires a certain acceptance rate and 100% completion rate during the hour, doesn't it? DD will have no qualms against pinging you to a delivery 20 miles away if you try to hide outside your zone.


----------



## Robert Larrison

DoorDash sucks
I worked with them when they started in San Francisco and I made bank
But they are at the bottom of food delivery apps to work with


----------



## nighthawk398

Robert Larrison said:


> DoorDash sucks
> I worked with them when they started in San Francisco and I made bank
> But they are at the bottom of food delivery apps to work with


Wow zombie thread


----------



## KMANDERSON

Robert Larrison said:


> DoorDash sucks
> I worked with them when they started in San Francisco and I made bank
> But they are at the bottom of food delivery apps to work with


The new pay system made them similar to Uber eats and they use to be the best.



JDoey said:


> But they warn you about deleting shifts? Before the axe? Cause I guess I'll stop scheduling shifts and just use the "dash now" option from now on.


No they don't warn you they just send a email.That happened to another driver I know.


----------



## SubTeacher

I have deleted tons of shifts at the last minute and never had any problem


----------



## nighthawk398

SubTeacher said:


> I have deleted tons of shifts at the last minute and never had any problem


I never seen that or ending early an issue


----------



## SubTeacher

I have ended early quite a few times. I usually do it when I am not getting pings.


----------



## GruveRecords

There's actually a glitch with the start/end dash thing when going for a promo. Saw it on Reddit. Guys there end dash after every delivery because apparently it helps with the acceptance part of being eligible for promos. 

Anyways, I end dashes several times a day because it's pretty easy to log on and off in my market.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

GruveRecords said:


> There's actually a glitch with the start/end dash thing when going for a promo. Saw it on Reddit. Guys there end dash after every delivery because apparently it helps with the acceptance part of being eligible for promos.
> 
> Anyways, I end dashes several times a day because it's pretty easy to log on and off in my market.


It's too easy....just work lunch and dinner. My area has fat people that are always hungry!


----------



## SubTeacher

I was doing a promo that gave an extra $4 per delivery. All of a sudden, they were sending me pings way out of my area. I was still in the $4 extra per delivery percent threshold of 75%. I figured it would be better to log out. Drive back to the area in which I scheduled myself, and log back in. It helps to protect the promot


----------

